# Facebook page for my friends Motorized bicycle builds



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for looking and please join the Facebook page and help him grow his business.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/450770135128003/


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 27, 2015)

Great page Chris. He has some really nice creations. Talented guy for sure.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 239623View attachment 239624View attachment 239625View attachment 239626




super nice!!!!!! wow the work that whent in to thees are amassing!!!! thanks for putting thees on from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2015)

The guy has some skill! Looks like he can make almost anything.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 10, 2015)

The guy that has the red one has entered it in two motorcycle show and won both of them.  Now, he just put an order in for 4 more bikes because he has buyers from the show.  I'm sure he's making some cash from these guy with the bike going through him.  Dan really doesn't care, it's work for him.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2015)

Kool Stuff!!!!!


----------

